

Don't Tell Kids They Have to Be Good At Math or Science to Be a Programmer - jasonshen
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f8Un4Nv0xTU

======
csixty4
This really resonated with me. All growing up I got variations of this
message. "You can't be a computer programmer if you aren't good at math."
"Nobody will hire you as a programmer if you can't touch-type." Basically,
career advice based on stereotypes, from parents who are proud of the fact
they "don't do computers".

Thankfully, I was smart enough not to listen. I just worry that there might be
kids out there who do listen and think they're not good enough.

------
DharmaSoldat
I agree that you don't have to learn anything about mathematics to become a
programmer - that's how I started.

I will say that having learned relatively advanced math since my start has
proven to open interesting new doors and paths of thought to me.

You don't have to learn it, but it does make a difference/change your
perspective if you do.

Touch typing comes along naturally as you code and is a skill best suited to
letter writing than code forging.

------
ceworthington
Totally agree with this sentiment.

The best thing about teaching kids some basic programming is that it shows
them that they have the power to shape the world, rather than just experience
it.

Whether or not they go on to do anything code-related in their "real life", I
think getting that experience at an early age is extremely empowering.

~~~
claudiowilson
"it shows them that they have the power to shape the world, rather than just
experience it"

That is precisely why I love programming so much, it's that statement right
there. You have the tools to shape the world right in front of you, all you
need is the drive and vision to do it.

------
RougeFemme
Agree, though, as someone who always loved the math, I _do_ think the logical
thinking required of math translates quite nicely to coding. I can't really
say the same about science - and science is such a broad field.

------
memracom
On the other hand, learning to program provides another route into learning
math. Instead of getting bogged down in all the math notation, learn to code,
and then you can approach math from a different direction and will find it
easier to understand the real math hiding under the cryptic notations.

